

Ask HN: Thoughts on outsourcing mobile app development? - jwdunne

Currently have a few ideas for mobile apps that I'd love to develop.<p>I have the choice between spending a long time learning the platforms meaning longer to market or I have the strong chance of funding to outsource the work and still pick it up as I'm working with the contractors.<p>I was just wondering if anyone has experience with outsourcing mobile app dev, what the avg. costs are and if it's worth it?
======
nati
try to make a small test with a little simple app. If the contractor delivers
and it is great, go for the real deal.

